# Why does my puppy dry hump me??



## Onyx (Feb 23, 2010)

My 10 week old FEMALE mastiff has started to dry hump my leg... 3 times now.. twice after I cleaned up her poop and once while I was folding laundy. WHY??? and what to do about it..


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I believe that pups of both gender "hump" playfully. It's not, especially at that age, a sexual thing. But, I wouldn't let it go on. Redirect her attention to a toy.


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it's a dominance thing. Personally, I would not make a big deal of it, but would also redirect her and not let her do it. My male chihuahua does this to his favorite toy. I try to redirect him so that he doesn't get obsessed. My female collie used to do it to the cats - I think because she was lowest dog in my then 3 dog "pack". Was not harmful, but I just distracted her when she did it. Not an attractive thing  and I think it was just an expression of anxiety....


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

In a young pup humping rarely has anything to do with dominance and is more likely to be an expression of overly-energetic play. Make sure your dog is getting plenty of appropriate exercise and simply redirect the action to whatever you'd prefer the dog to be doing.


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

My four month old female does this, but only to a towel and if I'm holding it. Typically, I stop holding the towel and she stops. Only twice has she ever tried to actually hump me and I didn't allow that. 

I agree with FilleBelle and I think it's a form of play and releasing energy. Perhaps it's time for a walk! But I don't think it's serious by any means.


----------

